# Medical every two years not meeting standards anymore



## leafarpa (26 Nov 2021)

I've in the pres for two years my medical expired, my vision came from 6/6 to 6/9 (corrected, both eyes) so basically I don't meet the enrollment standards, if I renew my medical I have to show this optometrist test. I lost vision due age, am I going to be forced released due to the fact that I'm 20/25 instead of 20/20 vision? I'm combat arms


----------



## dapaterson (26 Nov 2021)

Provided you still meet you occupational specification, which may be lower than the enrolment standard, you are fine.

If yoou do not meet your occupational standard, you may be retained, or offered the opportunity to undergo a compulsory occupational transfer.


----------



## sarahsmom (27 Jan 2022)

leafarpa said:


> I've in the pres for two years my medical expired, my vision came from 6/6 to 6/9 (corrected, both eyes) so basically I don't meet the enrollment standards, if I renew my medical I have to show this optometrist test. I lost vision due age, am I going to be forced released due to the fact that I'm 20/25 instead of 20/20 vision? I'm combat arms


Enrolment standard for Combat arms generally is V3, or vision up to 6/60 in either eye, and correctable to 6/6.
If you are currently 6/9 down from 6/6, you are not the same potentially as how you were at enrolment, but you still meet the acceptable combat arms vision requirement. Even pilot is allowed to have V2 vision. 
Also, whether or not you show your prescription/visual acuity result from the optometrist is irrelevant as they will test your vision during your part 1 medical. If there is concern they will ask you to go to your optometrist. Your medical will not be completed until your vision is checked (in your case). You should always be completely honest and open at your medical appts otherwise the medical staff cannot give you the care you need.

There are many many many people who have had their vision deteriorate due to age while serving. You will not get kicked out. If ever your vision is so bad that you cannot be combat arms, you may be offered an occupational transfer to a trade where your vision is acceptable.


----------



## Nightingale93 (25 Oct 2022)

sarahsmom said:


> There are many many many people who have had their vision deteriorate due to age while serving. You will not get kicked out. If ever your vision is so bad that you cannot be combat arms, you may be offered an occupational transfer to a trade where your vision is acceptable.


Hi there, I saw your comment and was just wanting to know more about vision standards when joining and also while serving.
If I I am applying for a V4 trade, and the medical has found me medically fit for my trade choices, such as AVN Tech, and I enroll, serve, etc., of my vision later gets worse to the point where my diopetres are at or worse than +/- 7.00, will that incur a medical release from the CAF? Or would I be able to do a OT to another trade like Human Resources administrator or something along those lines?
Please and thanks


----------



## ModlrMike (26 Oct 2022)

Nightingale93 said:


> Hi there, I saw your comment and was just wanting to know more about vision standards when joining and also while serving.
> If I I am applying for a V4 trade, and the medical has found me medically fit for my trade choices, such as AVN Tech, and I enroll, serve, etc., of my vision later gets worse to the point where my diopetres are at or worse than +/- 7.00, will that incur a medical release from the CAF? Or would I be able to do a OT to another trade like Human Resources administrator or something along those lines?
> Please and thanks


Possibly. Much would depend on where you are in your career, and what you're expected to do. For example a CWO who is expected to perform admin, and lead personnel, would probably be low risk. On the other hand, a Cpl who is required to fix airplanes, would have a more challenging case. Regardless, if you are to be COT, or VOT to another trade, you still have to meet the minimum medical requirements of the gaining trade.


----------

